# Notebook Akku "Bauen" - Projekt



## K!k3i (12. September 2008)

Da es hier ja einige Bastler gibt, hab ich mir gedacht versuchs doch einfach mal hier.

Wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mithilfe von solchen Zellen einen Akku, bzw. ein Akku Case zu bauen.

Also stellt sich zu aller erst die frage, gibt es schon fertige Gehäuse, die also z.B. eine Lade Funktion usw besitzen wo man selber die 18650 Zellen einbauen kann?

Ich habe nichts gefunden.

Das "Gehäuse" sollte folgende Funktionen besitzen:

- einstellen der Spannung --> 12V - 19V
- USB Strom-Port
- Tiefenentladungsschutz
- Schutzelektronik für die Akkus, also beim Laden
- Ausgang über mehrere Adapter usw.
- Laden mit einfachen Anschlusses von 12V mit bestimmter Stromstärke

So, um das ganze umzusetzen so das sich das ganze auch Lohnt, braucht man dementsprechend das nötige Know-How, Werkzeug, Zeit, "Geld" und 16 Akkuzellen und andere Elektronik.

Know-How besitze ich in gewissen Maßen, Werkzeug ist mehr als nötig vorhanden, Geld = ca. 80€ und 18 Akkuzellen werden bei Ebay bestellt.

Ich habe vor einer guten Stunde den Akku meines Asus Notebooks aufgemacht - Garantie war eh keine mehr drauf! Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, es sind mehrere Kontakte ansich vorhanden und "im Akku" ist eine Steuerelektronik. Jedoch scheint jede Zelle "extra" geladen werden zu müssen.

Der Akku soll eine Leistung von 150 WattStunden haben. Das ist folgendermaßen zu realisieren:

*x - x - x*
|        |
*x - x - x*
|        |
*x - x - x*
  |        |
*x - x - x*
 |        |
*x - x - x*
|        |
*x - x - x*

Sieht evtl. etwas komisch aus, jedoch hier die Erklärung:

Es müssten 3 in reihe geschaltene Akkus 6x mal geben. Die in Reihe sind hier rot gekennzeichnet. Nun werden die 3 in reihe geschaltenen akkus mal als "Block" zum besseren Verständnis bezeichnet. Solch einen Block gibt es 6 mal, welche parallel geschaltet werden. Hierbei ist das erste Problem! Es braucht eine Schutzschaltung zwischem jeden "Verbinder", welche in der "Zeichnung" schwarz sind, da sich parallel geschaltene Lithium Ionen Akkus gegenseitig zerstören sollen, sofern ich richtig informiert bin 

Wie sieht das mit der Reihenschaltung aus, kann man in Reihe geschaltene L-Ion Akkus laden? Das hierzu eine bestimmte Ladetechnik von nöten ist ist klar. 

Zu den weiteren Details mit Spannungswandler usw. komme ich später, erstmal möchte ich dieses "Problem" bzw. Frage gelöst bekommen.

PS: Meine Frage ist also, ob man in Reihe geschaltene L-Ion Akkus wie "eine" Akkuzelle behandeln kann, also Laden, Tiefenentladungschutz usw, oder ob jede Zelle einen eigenen Schutz braucht.

Ziel ist es, ein Gehäuse zu fertigen, worin die 18650 Zellen wie normale AA - Mignon Akkus eingesetzt werden können, blos mit zusätzlichen Features.

MFG


----------

